# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Pull-down overhead power point for kitchen

## Cecile

I have seen these in industrial/commercial applications, but Moondog wants them in our kitchen to use over the island bench.  I haven't been able to find them online, probably searching incorrectly.   
Can anyone help?  Many thanks.

----------


## chrisp

I suspect that you are after something like these: Search Results - Clipsal.com - Trade

----------


## Cecile

> I suspect that you are after something like these: Search Results - Clipsal.com - Trade

  Yes, like that, but with a retractor.  Thank you.

----------


## Gaza

any reason why a undermount on the bench overhang would not do?

----------


## Cecile

> any reason why a undermount on the bench overhang would not do?

  Is there any reason why you consistently question our reasons for asking for information?  Recently, nearly every time I post a question you jump on me and query it.  I would respectfully request that if you haven't anything to contribute, stay out of my posts. 
And to answer your question, Moondog's a professional chef and prefers it that way.  It keeps the bench clear of cords and prevents spills/accidents when using electric kitchen hand tools.

----------


## Gaza

> Is there any reason why you consistently question our reasons for asking for information?  Recently, nearly every time I post a question you jump on me and query it.  I would respectfully request that if you haven't anything to contribute, stay out of my posts. 
> And to answer your question, Moondog's a professional chef and prefers it that way.  It keeps the bench clear of cords and prevents spills/accidents when using electric kitchen hand tools.

  for one it was a honest question. 
for two i was the one who posted the fact sheet about gutter flow design on your roofing thread. not the one that started world war 4 about roof design
for three i am actual keen on your ply clad high insulated design ideas, but have different views on the construction detailing. 
for reply to this actual thread a cost effective solution is to build a trap door in ceiling with box out then install one of these  only cost $100 bucks but will need ladder or hook to pull plug down.

----------


## Cecile

> will need ladder or hook to pull plug down.

  I'm only 170cm!  I'm sorry, we're both laughing.  I'll *retract* my last comments  :Roflmao:  
The overhead power points over the kitchen workspace are a habit for Moondog, who has 34 years experience as a chef in commercial kitchens.  I like the idea that the kitchen bench can be completely uncluttered when using mixers or other electric things.  In the end it will come down to cost, and the final kitchen design.   
And re the construction details, Moondog said he's making it up as he goes along!

----------


## r3nov8or

Will do the job (if available in AU plugs), but not pretty... Kitchen Cord Reel - Commercial/Restaurant - Kitchen Leash  Retractable Power Cord Reel-Retractable Power Cord Reel Manufacturers, Suppliers and Exporters on Alibaba.com 
This one would be particularly fetching in the home  :Smilie:  4 IN 1 Retractable Cord Reel products, buy 4 IN 1 Retractable Cord Reel products from alibaba.com

----------


## r3nov8or

Also, I know this is not what you are asking for, but is becoming popular - Pop up Socket, tabletop socket products, buy Pop up Socket, tabletop socket products from alibaba.com 
In our case we have 2 x double power points on the side of the island.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Use the pendant outlets like those suggested by Chrisp but instead of chain mount them on shock cord around which you wrap 240V Curly Cord   Curly Cords

----------


## snowyskiesau

How about a self retracting lanyard (something like this) down the centre of a curly cord?
The curly cord is nearly self retracting when used vertically, the retractable lanyard would be enough to ensure it retracted fully when a power outlet is fitted to it - but not so powerful as to pull your appliances off the bench.

----------


## Belair_Boy

Just an idea, but how about an extension cord through a hole in the ceiling and over a pulley .  The retraction can be via a cable attached to a counterweight (old sash weight) in a pipe set into a nearby stud wall.
Nothing fancy but would be very cheep to implement.  A cord grip could be used to keep a portion of the cable exposed (giving you something to grab hold of)  If the other end of the extension cord plugs into a socket outlet in the roof space, you don't even need an electrician.  :Smilie:

----------


## LinesElectrical

Just do what the building industry has done and ditch corded tools almost completely. 
Invent decent battery powered utensils or even better explosive powered and with all the cash you make seling off your patents you can just hire a butler and retire.

----------


## seriph1

I have installed different solutions for this and the most successful ones are either bench mounted with a spring loaded cover to keep them clean etc. or side mounted. There is one solution out of Europe which I believe is now made for Australian plugs -  it stores in the benchtop and pops up when pressed. From memory the maker is EVO or evoline.  
I doubt the ceiling thing will work from an aesthetics viewpoint  -  unless you are looking to create a semi-industrial look, which could work. But apart from that, the result is practical. When I made a cabinet recently I had the idea to fit a retractable cord so cannabalised a vacuum cleaner. Though the unit was too big to fit in the area I had, the idea was OK - BUT this depended on being able to press the button to enable retraction. You could incorporate a pair of these in the sides of an island bench, i guess. I mentioned the project to a mate in the music industry and he told me that there is a range of such devices used by pro's for access to cables, so maybe you might find an answer there.....?

----------


## seriph1

EVOline - Lincoln Sentry Group

----------


## seriph1

FYI I called Lincon Sentry  -  the triple outlet version is $300

----------


## Moondog55

Form follows function, never been worried about the look of things, that is Ceciles department.  I have been using overhead PP for all of my working life and IMO they are by far the safest and easiest option, OK they are not pretty but I have a preference for functionality

----------


## seriph1

While I am sure that's the case, when offered an option that achieves both facility and design finesse wouldn't you go for that one if affordable? 
As you said form follows function  -  form is the thing that comes next   :Biggrin:

----------


## chrisp

> I have been using overhead PP for all of my working life

  The actual outlet is not a problem to source.  Typically these things are hung using a light weight chain, but a curly cord could work too (perhaps with a bungee cord to supplement for the weight) . 
Were you might have trouble, or where it might become costly, is when you have a retractable cord.  If you use a reel arrangement, the cable will need to be derated as a spooled cable can become quite hot.  The alternative is a weight-pulley system to take up the cable. 
I'd be interested to see some pictures of the overhead PP you have used in the past.  Did they retract, or did they just hang?

----------


## Moondog55

No, just hanging is cheaper and better,, usually with a very light chain for safety sake; Cecile is the one who thought of the retractable cord.
last time I bought any they were only $20- each, like everything else cost seeeems to have tripled

----------


## sundancewfs

I have pictures in my mind of some sort of Rube Goldberg machine emerging from this thread.......  :Shock:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Cecile

> I have pictures in my mind of some sort of Rube Goldberg machine emerging from this thread.......

   :Rofl:  
At least we know what a Rube Goldberg machine is!

----------

